# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 5 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**          بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 7 يناير سنة 1989م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مصطفى حسن                   رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ منير أمين عبد المجيد وفوزى أسعد مرقس ومحمد كمال محفوظ وشريف برهام نور والدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين وواصل علاء الدين    أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ عبد الرحمن نصيرالمفوض* 
*وحضور  السيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد                       أمين السر*
*"أصدرت الحكم الآتي"**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية ; العليا برقم 5 لسنة 8 قضائية  "تنازع".*
*"الإجراءات"**          بتاريخ 22 مايو سنة 1986 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالباً عدم الاعتداد بالحكم الصادر بتاريخ 26 يناير سنة 1984 من محكمة المنيا الابتدائية فى الدعويين رقمى 1013 لسنة 1976 و1014 لسنة 1976 والمؤيد استئنافياً بالحكم الصادر بتاريخ 11 أبريل سنة 1985 من محكمة استئناف بنى سويف (مأمورية المنيا) فى الاستئنافات أرقام 82 و 99 و 100 لسنة 20 ق، والاعتداد بالحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى (هيئة منازعات الأفراد) بتاريخ 8 مايو سنة 1979 فى الدعويين رقمى 304 لسنة 29 ق و1553  لسنة 30 ق والمؤيد بحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر بتاريخ 21 مايو سنة 1984 فى الطعن رقم 1025 لسنة 25 ق.*
*          وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.;.*
*          ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"**          بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*          حيث إن الوقائع – على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل فى أن المدعى عليه الأول ومورث المدعى عليهم من الثانية إلى السادسة كانا قد أقاما الدعوى رقم 2648 لسنة 1974 مستعجل القاهرة طالبين رد حيازة الأراضى الزراعية المبينة بصحيفة الدعوى والتى صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 104 لسنة 1972 باعتبارها من أعمال المنفعة العامة  وبالاستيلاء عليها لبناء كليات ومرافق فرع جامعة أسيوط بمدينة المنيا فقضى فيها نهائياً بعدم اختصاص محكمة الأمور المستعجلة ولائياً بنظر الدعوى وبإحالتها إلى محكمة القضاء الإدارى للفصل فيها حيث قيدت فى هذه المحكمة برقم 304 لسنة 29 قضائية، وإذ كان رافعا الدعوى المستعجلة سالفة الذكر قد رفعا الدعوى رقم 1553 لسنة 30 قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى طالبين إلغاء القرار الإدارى الصادر من كلية الزراعة بالمنيا بالاستيلاء على أرضهما لسقوط القرار الجمهورى رقم 104 لسنة  1972 المشار إليه فقد أمرت المحكمة المذكورة بضم الدعوى رقم 304 لسنة 29 ق إلى الدعوى رقم 1553 لسنة 30 ق ليصدر فيهما حكم واحد، ثم قضت بقبول الدعويين شكلاً ورفضهما موضوعاً وقد تأيد هذا الحكم من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 1025 لسنة 25 ق إدارية عليا بتاريخ 21 مايو سنة 1984، ومن جهة أخرى فقد كان رافعا الدعويين سالفتى الذكر قد أقاما الدعويين رقم 1013 و1014 لسنة 1976 أمام محكمة المنيا الابتدائية طالبين الحكم بإلغاء قرارى لجنة الفصل فى المعارضات الصادرين فى 28 مارس، سنة 1976 وتعديل التعويض المقرر لهما إلى عشرين ألفاً من الجنيهات للفدان الواحد فقضت المحكمة الأخيرة فى الدعويين سالفتى الذكر بحكمها الصادر فى 26 يناير سنة 1984 برفع التعويض المستحق لهما بصفة إجمالية إلى ثمانمائة وواحد وسبعين ألفاً وواحد وتسعين جنيهاً وستمائة وتسعة وأربعين مليماً وإذ طعن فى هذا الحكم بالاستئنافات أرقام 82  و 99 و 100 لسنة 20 ق فقد قضت محكمة استئناف بنى سويف (مأمورية المنيا) بتاريخ 11 أبريل لسنة 1985 بتأييد الحكم المستأنف.*
*          وحيث إن المدعى قد ارتأى أن ثمة تناقضاً بين حكم محكمة المنيا الابتدائية المؤيد استئنافياً، والحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى الدعويين رقمى 304 لسنة 29 ق و1553 لسنة 30 ق والمؤيد بحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 1025 لسنة 25 ق فقد أقام دعواه الماثلة طالباً عدم الاعتداد بالحكم الأول، والاعتداد بالحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى المشار إليه.*
*          وحيث إن المدعى أسس دعواه بوجود تناقض بين الحكمين سالفى الذكر على أن حكم محكمة المنيا الابتدائية- الذى لم ينفذ بعد – قد خلص إلى سقوط قرار نزع الملكية محل التداعى وأقام قضاءه بالتعويض على هذا الأساس بينما حكمت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بعدم سقوط قرار نزع الملكية سالف الذكر وذلك بموجب اختصاصها المستمد من الدستور ووفقاً للقوانين التى نظمت اختصاصات جهات القضاء، فضلاً عن أن محكمة المنيا الابتدائية كانت تنظر موضوع النزاع فى الوقت الذى كان فيه القضاء الإدارى المختص قد فصل فى الموضوع بحكم حائز للحجية أمام القضاء العادي.*
*          وحيث إن مناط قبول طلب الفصل فى النزاع الذى يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين – على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – وفقاً للبند (ثالثا) من المادة (25) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 هو أن يكون أحد الحكمين صادراً من أى جهة من جهات القضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى والآخر من جهة أخرى منها وأن يكونا قد حسما النزاع وتناقضا بحيث يتعذر تنفيذهما معاً، أما إذا كان التناقض غير قائم بأن كان أحد الحكمين لا يتعارض تنفيذه مع تنفيذ الحكم الآخر فقد انتفى مناط قبول هذا الطلب.*
*          وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى الدعويين رقمى 304 لسنة 29 ق و1553 لسنة 30 ق بتاريخ 8 مايو سنة 1979 والمؤيد بحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا بتاريخ 21 مايو سنة 1984 قد قضى بأن الأرض موضوع قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 104 لسنة 1972 قد أدخلت بالفعل فى مشروعات تم تنفيذها خلال السنتين التاليتين لنشر القرار المذكور الأمر الذى يترتب عليه عدم سقوط قرار اعتبار المشروع من أعمال المنفعة العامة فى حكم المادة (10) من القانون رقم 577 لسنة 1954 بشأن نزع ملكية العقارات للمنفعة العامة أو التحسين، فى حين أن الحكم الصادر من محكمة المنيا الابتدائية فى الدعويين رقمى 1013 لسنة 1976 و1014 لسنة 1976 والصادر بتاريخ 26 يناير سنة 1984 والمؤيد استئنافياً بالحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف بنى سويف (مأمورية المنيا) بتاريخ 11 أبريل سنة 1985 قد قضى للمدعى عليه الأول ومورث المدعى عليهم من الثانية إلى السادسة بتقدير قيمة التعويض عن الأرض موضوع النزاع والتى أقيمت عليها بالفعل مشروعات بناء كليات ومرافق فرع جامعة أسيوط بمدينة المنيا، وإذ كان الحكم الأخير لم يتناول تثبيت ملكية الأرض محل النزاع أو رد حيازتها إلى المدعيين فى الدعويين سالفتى الذكر فإنه لا يكون هناك ثمة تناقض بين الحكمين على نحو يتعذر معه تنفيذهما معاً مما مفاده أن تنفيذ حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى لا يمنع من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر من محكمة المنيا الابتدائية.*
*          وحيث إنه متى انتفى قيام التناقض بين الحكمين محل التداعى على الوجه السالف بيانه فإن الدعوى تكون غير مقبولة.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"**          حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى*

----------

